# "Beating a Path to Heaven": English Puritan Meditation in the Seventeenth Century



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2007)

"Beating a Path to Heaven": English Puritan Meditation in the Seventeenth Century

“Beating a Path to Heaven”: Nathanael Ranew and the Puritan Art of Divine Meditation in the Seventeenth Century, A Thesis by Amy Gant (May 2007)


----------



## MW (Apr 27, 2007)

Superb material!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

Edmund Calamy the Elder, _The Art of Divine Meditation_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 3, 2007)

Thomas White, _A Method and Instructions for the Art of Divine Meditation_


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

Andrew, I have to know something........I have wondered a long time now so I will ask. How is it I always see threads and posts of yours..........but I NEVER see you online!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Andrew, I have to know something........I have wondered a long time now so I will ask. How is it I always see threads and posts of yours..........but I NEVER see you online!



Just call me the Invisible Man.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Just call me the Invisible Man.


Just stop that now or I'll......... Evil Laughter.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> A Thesis by Amy Gant (May 2007)



I'm tired. I read that three times as "Amy Grant." Whoa.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> I'm tired. I read that three times as "Amy Grant." Whoa.



 I have heard that from several others too. "El-Shaddai..."


----------



## etexas (Jul 4, 2007)

This has some great stuff, I just skimmed it, want to go back and do a deep read.


----------



## JM (Aug 27, 2007)

Good thread!


----------

